# Malvernbury Care Home, Malvern sept 2011



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 7, 2011)

*Malvernbury Care Home situated just off Abbey Road Malvern.This is a really confusing place...In some areas of the building you would think that it has been closed for years, calenders , unopened letters ect all stop at 2001 and in places peeling paint and rusty fasenings suggest that, yet in other areas it looks like its just been emptied in the last year or so...and it feels like they just packed their bags and walked out the door leaving everything behind, it has a weird feeling of is anyone coming back to get all this or not? i have looked the place up on the nett and found a little but nothing on a closure date, Florence Nightingale stayed there for an amount of time and the locals are fighting to save it from being developed into flats, and to date have won their battle. .​*


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 7, 2011)

Great report thanks for sharing


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 8, 2011)

nicely done interesting so much small items are still around


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 8, 2011)

Another cracker Becci... I am not worthy!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 9, 2011)

Such a lovely building. I adore the pic of the brooch on the cobwebby shelf...and the virginia creeper is fabulous.


----------



## Potter (Oct 16, 2011)

Great stuff.

Is this on a corner near tennis courts? I'm often in Malvern.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Nov 1, 2011)

Potter said:


> Great stuff.
> 
> Is this on a corner near tennis courts? I'm often in Malvern.



yes.......


----------



## st33ly (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice pics 

It's abit more messed up now :/


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 26, 2011)

Great Post I must have missed this one.
Theres so much just left behind which just so adds to the splore.
Now shall we take a walk on the Dark side Lol xxx
Talk later  Hope you have a great day today .

SK


----------

